# Supporting Members Giveaway



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2011)

We have been given a real nice donation _(thank you Gator)_ of a Henckels 34313-270 Miyabi 600D Fusion 255mm(10") Gyuto. We've decided to use this as a giveaway raffle for our supporting members. _Vendors & mods are not eligible._

We'll use a random number generator to select the winner. 

If you are not a supporting member you can upgrade *HERE* - new subscribers are eligible!

The raffle will be held in two weeks time - *Aug 10, 2011*

Good luck to you! 

Dave





Here's the stats>

Type - Henckels 34313-270 Miyabi 600D Fusion 255mm(10") Gyuto

Blade - 255.00mm(10")

Thickness - 2.20mm

Height - 53.00mm

OAL - 390.00mm(15.35")

Steel - VG-10 at 59-61HRC

Cladding - 64 layer damascus

Handle - Glass Enhanced POM

Weight - 245.10g(8.29oz)

Additonal Notes - This knife was meant to be an SLT exclusive. It is a pre-production knife that was used in a pass around, donated by Henckels Japan, held by Gator of zknives.com. See the review HERE
The knife has now been donated to KKF, cleaned up, blade etched to bring out the damascus pattern, and sharpened by Dave Martell of JapaneseKnifeSharpening.com

Damage on left rear end of handle - please see pictures for details.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

My thanks to both of you!


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 27, 2011)

Awesome guys!


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 27, 2011)

Pics aren't showing up for me?

I could always use another knife tho!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble viewing the pictures?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## El Pescador (Jul 27, 2011)

Couldn't see turmoil either. Bad links.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2011)

Better?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 27, 2011)

Got them now, Dave.


----------



## Darkhoek (Jul 27, 2011)

That's great guys! 
I don't mind about the nick on the handle as it will be properly "Hoek'd" if I should be the lucky dude 

DarKHOeK


----------



## bprescot (Jul 27, 2011)

That's super generous guys! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## jm2hill (Jul 27, 2011)

Pics working.

Nice looking.

Appreciate it! Thanks to both of you!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 27, 2011)

:cold2: How cool is this?
:thankyou:


----------



## monty (Jul 27, 2011)

Right on!


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 27, 2011)

see if I can't conger up some magic to win that sucker.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 27, 2011)

Apparently I don't have permission to vew these pics...


----------



## stevenStefano (Jul 27, 2011)

Gator's site is awesome and donating this knife is super nice of him, but he doesn't seem to post a whole lot. When I was a total beginner he was very helpful to me


----------



## chazmtb (Jul 27, 2011)

Cool beans. So the number generator will select the number which could be our supporting member enrollment number?


----------



## kalaeb (Jul 27, 2011)

Do we puchase raffle tickets, or just post. I'm in either way! Thankyou gator and dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> Apparently I don't have permission to vew these pics...




How about now Pierre?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 27, 2011)

chazmtb said:


> Cool beans. So the number generator will select the number which could be our supporting member enrollment number?


 


kalaeb said:


> Do we puchase raffle tickets, or just post. I'm in either way! Thankyou gator and dave!




I'll either use your member numbers or assign a number - whichever turns out to be easiest for me to do. 

No ticket buying or anything required, if you're a supporting member by the raffle date you've already been entered.


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 27, 2011)

Good luck, guys!


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jul 27, 2011)

Works now Dave. Good luck guys, thats a nice looking piece!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Gator and Dave M!


----------



## Jim (Jul 28, 2011)

I took a quick look and as of now its a 1 in 38 chance of winning!

That is some sweet odds.


----------



## 99Limited (Jul 28, 2011)

Jim said:


> I took a quick look and as of now its a 1 in 38 chance of winning!
> 
> That is some sweet odds.



Not with my luck. I could be the only person and the prize would get lost in the mail.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 28, 2011)

99Limited said:


> Not with my luck. I could be the only person and the prize would get lost in the mail.


----------



## Ratton (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks Gator and Dave!!!!:thumbsup: Best of luck everyone!!:knife: I'm sure the odds won't be as good when the word gets out!:whistling:


----------



## mano (Jul 31, 2011)

For those of you who aren't supporting members sign up now!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2011)

Only 9 days left!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 1, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Only 9 days left!


 
What are the odds now?


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 1, 2011)

1 in 40


----------



## mhlee (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2011)

4 more days!


----------



## Gator (Aug 6, 2011)

Happy to help forum and fellow forumites 
Good luck to all participants, and nice work Dave. Looks super.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks again for this donation Gator! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 8, 2011)

2 days left!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 9, 2011)

Drawing is set for tomorrow! :EDance2:


----------



## jm2hill (Aug 9, 2011)

woohoo pick me


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll do the drawing around 6:00pm EST USA time tonight. Stay tuned and good luck to you!


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Drum roll please.........


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm gathering up all the names and assigning number right now.....


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations to *ecchef* - you've just won a new knife! :hoot:


----------



## wenus2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats!

Thanks Gator. For the knife, and the great resources on our website. I find myself looking up random stuff there all the time.


----------



## jm2hill (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats.

Thanks Dave and Gator


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrudulations! Wear it well!


----------



## Gator (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratz Ecchef. Enjoy the knife. Thanks everyone


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Ecchef, considering your arsenal, what are you going to do with a Myabi?


----------



## echerub (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats Ecchef! Thank you Gator!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Hey Ecchef, considering your arsenal, what are you going to do with a Myabi?



He'll probably sell it to some GI for $600


----------



## Ratton (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Gator and Dave!!:thanx:
Congrats ecchef, tell us how you like it.:chefcut:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ecchef (Aug 10, 2011)

Holy Cow! When did this happen? I don't even remember entering this drawing.:scratchhead:

Thanks Gator! And all the rest of the people involved to make this happen as well. :angel2:


I know exactly what I'm gonna do with this. The III Marine Expeditionary Force holds 'hot fire' competitions for their junior culinary specialists. These young guys and girls work their asses off every day, and especially during these competitions. Their last first prize was some Dexter Russell knives. Next one will be this knife. This is going to really make someone's day. :thumbsup:

I'll be sure to post pictures of this when it happens.

Dave


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations! That is a great use for it, just might make another whackjob out of someone!


----------



## mr drinky (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats Dave, and what a great way to turn the blade around for someone else. 

k.


----------



## unkajonet (Aug 10, 2011)

Congrats & way to go!


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 10, 2011)

Great idea Dave - I love it! 

Now shoot me your address and I'll get it off to you.


----------



## ecchef (Aug 11, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> Congratulations! That is a great use for it, just might make another whackjob out of someone!


 
Trust me Eamon...they're whacky enough around here already! :tongue:


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 11, 2011)

Very cool to see, both from Gator and Dave and now ecchef to pass it on to someone who will put it to good use.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 11, 2011)

Talk about an excellent *Pay It Forward*. Well done guys.


----------

